# Need Help Identifying Old Bike



## Bostonian1976 (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi all,

I've had this nicely-preserved early 1900s bike in my living room for a few years, found in a barn in Western Mass. I think it's quite a beauty. Does anyone have any info on what it may be? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Bostonian1976 (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 3, 2016)

Is it a 2 piece crank? Probably a Columbia then.  I've never seen a stem like that before.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 3, 2016)

This looks like the same chain ring as yours which is unidentified in the sprocket compilation here on the Cabe.


----------



## locomotion (Sep 6, 2016)

it's a bike that would look great in my collection!!!


----------



## jd56 (Sep 6, 2016)

Looks like a Pope chainring...but, I'm no novice on these. Match the chainring to those posted on the "Sprocket Compilation" thread, would be my go to research  identifier 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm not sure what it is but it's pretty cool, from the late 1890s I suspect.
If there's any stamping on the bottom of the crank case, that may provide a clue to identification.


----------



## twowheelfan (Sep 20, 2016)

There were lots of us bike manufacturers around the t.o.c. is there evidence of head badge rivets?  Columbia bikes had model badges as well as he as badges on the stem or elsewhere. Take a good look on all tubes for badge placements, if no visible stamped serial numbers are evident. The forks tell me it's not a mead  or a Pierce. Maybe figuring out what it's not will narrow it down.


----------



## twowheelfan (Sep 20, 2016)

Nice one! Btw


----------

